# Dichtschlämme und Silolack Langzeittest



## Powerflash (8. Nov. 2011)

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Dichtschlämme und Silolack über längere Zeit. Wird die Dichtschlämme einfach auf die Mauer aufgebracht oder muss noch ein Putz drunter. Geben die zwei Produkte keine Giftstoffe an das Wasser ab die den Koi schaden. Reicht Dichtschlämme allein als Abdichtung aus. Wie lange hält Dischtschlämme bzw Silolack  Huh? Fragen über Fragen
Grüsse Claude


----------



## Moderlieschenking (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Dichtschlämme und Silolack Langzeittest*

Hallo Claude,
also ich habe meine Zisterne an den Fugen mit Dichtschlämme ausgeschlämmt.
Die ist seit 8 Jahren absolut dicht. In Bezug auf Verträglichkeit mit Fischen kann
ich Dir nur mäßige Angaben machen.
Ich verwende zwar das Wasser aus der Zisterne für den Teich - in diesen 3 Jahren in denen
ich meinen Teich nun habe, konnte ich keine Auffälligkeiten an meinen Fischen erkennen.
Ich habe allerdings __ Moderlieschen und keine Kois.
Zur Verarbeitung ich habe meine Dichtschlämme dem Zementputz untergemischt und habe
praktisch die Fugen mit einer dünnen Schicht mit dem Gemisch nochmals überzogen.
LG Markus


----------

